# Humminbird Wide One Hundred



## Blacky11859 (10. September 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe mir ein "Humminbird Wide One Hundred" bei Ebay ersteigert. 
Aber leider hatte der Verkäufer nur eine englische Bedienungsanleitung.
Wo bekomme ich eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung her?

Gruß Blacky|uhoh:


----------



## schwedenklausi (10. September 2006)

*AW: Humminbird Wide One Hundred*

Hallo ! 
Ich habe ein Humminbird Wide 2000.
die beiden Geräte unterscheiden sich ,so glaube ich nur in der Leistung.
meines kann man bis 600 m Tiefe benutzen.
melde Dich doch mal per  PN
schwedenklausi


----------



## Blacky11859 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Humminbird Wide One Hundred*

Erstmal dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort! Wenn ich keine originale deutsche Betriebsanleitung auftreibe, komme ich gerne auf ihr Angebot zurück. Ich warte noch 2-3 Wochen ab und danach melde ich mich bei Ihnen. 
Nochmal herzlichen Dank.

Mfg Blacky


----------



## Klaus S. (14. September 2006)

*AW: Humminbird Wide One Hundred*

Hi, ich müßte noch eine haben. Ich guck morgen mal nach. 
Wenn einer schneller ist, auch gut. Meins ist auch nur eine Kopie aber soviel muß man ja eh nicht wissen. Das Teil ist ja nicht so umfangreich und ist eigentlich sehr leicht einzustellen. 
Werd dir die Seiten dann einscannen und rüber schicken.


----------



## Klaus S. (15. September 2006)

*AW: Humminbird Wide One Hundred*

Hallo nochmal,
schick mir mal deine E-Mailaddy damit ich dir die Bedienungsanleitung per Anhang rüberschicken kann. Über die Addy vom AB gehts nicht mit Dateianhängen.


----------



## Klaus S. (28. September 2006)

*AW: Humminbird Wide One Hundred*

Der Tröötersteller hat sich nicht bei mir gemeldet aber 2 andere User (eine hat sich extra deswegen beim AB angemeldet um meine Addy zu bekommen). 
Wie wäre es mit ein Trööt bei denen alle möglichen Leute posten die eine Bedienungsanleitung für was weiß ich haben und diese dann online !!kostenlos!! versenden würden?? Natürlich nur aus den Angelbereich und nichts anderes. Der Bedarf scheint ja da zu sein.
Ich schreibe extra kostenlos da ich nämlich erfahren habe das jemand 25,-€ für die übersetzte Bedienungsanleitung haben wollte. Finde ich einfach nur Müll sowas.


----------



## Jirko (28. September 2006)

*AW: Humminbird Wide One Hundred*

nabend klaus #h

beachte dabei aber bitte, daß die handbücher copyrights unterliegen und nen offizieller handel hier on board probleme mit sich bringen könnte! daher meine empfehlung, solche angebote und hilfestellungen zukünftig via PN zu klären. besten grüße an den "nachbarn" #h


----------



## Klaus S. (28. September 2006)

*AW: Humminbird Wide One Hundred*

Hi Nachbar #h

okidoki... war ja nur so eine Idee :m
Hast aber Recht das es Probleme geben könnte und das wollen wir ja nun alle nicht.


----------



## Blacky11859 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Humminbird Wide One Hundred*

Hallo 

Ich habe bis heute noch keine deutsche Betriebsanleitung aufgetrieben.
Für meine späte Antwort bitte ich um Entschuldigung.
Ich war im Urlaub um mal abzuschalten.
Könntest du mir eine Kopie einscannen und sie mir zusenden?
An  --   Blacky11859@hotmail.de   -- 

Besten Dank im Voraus!#h 

Mfg Blacky


----------



## Klaus S. (29. September 2006)

*AW: Humminbird Wide One Hundred*

Sie haben Post


----------

